# Down the Hatch Film Festival



## SupremeHair (Mar 8, 2014)

Down the Hatch Film Festival​ *Tuesday, May 17th 2016 at 6:30pm*​ *Faulkner State Auditorium*​ *S. School St*​ *Fairhope, Alabama*​ *Admission is Free*​ Sponsored by the Eastern Shore Fly Fishers​ And​ Coastal Conservation Association​ This film is a collection of the best short videos (3 to 4 minutes each) Total run​ time is 90 minutes.​ Heart stopping Tarpon, Redfish, Steelhead, and many more from the jungles of the​ Amazon to the Arctic Circle and everywhere in between.​ You don’t want to miss this only showing. Seating is limited to 125.​Come early for Fly Casting and Fly Tying by ESFF


----------

